# billboard



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Saw a billboard yesterday, depicting a gallon of paint being poured into a cereal bowl. The heading said" Over 1 million children are affected by lead paint daily"

My thought was, Wouldn't the Fruit Loops ( or whatever) be affecting the children even more?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

agreed, so misleading. There are still people that think paint manufactures put lead in today's paints? It is up to the homeowner or landlord to maintain their properties. If you have not painted over trim that was from 1978 or earlier, shame on you. Forty years or more is asking a lot from paint not to peel.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I drive by three of those billboards in my little town of kunkletown to go to work everyday.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Lead....... its not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I drive by three of those billboards in my little town of kunkletown to go to work everyday.


 
This one was just outside of Westminister Md


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Like training some stubborn dog breeds, you have to hit them over the head with a 2 x 4 just to get their attention


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd like to see a lot more billboards...or any other mention in any other media.
Here, more than 2 years down the road...I've yet to come across a HO that knows or has heard anything about RRP.

BTW
I'd like to ask if a certain politician had mentioned anything about changes if they they got elected...(I googled R_____/RRP, but got nothing).
But since I can't ask that without joining and entering Satan's den...I wont


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I'd like to see a lot more billboards...or any other mention in any other media.
> Here, more than 2 years down the road...I've yet to come across a HO that knows or has heard anything about RRP.
> 
> BTW
> ...


 Wanna sign up to the PZ and ask us political pundits? You know you will get at LEAST 50 different answers.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> I'd like to see a lot more billboards...or any other mention in any other media.
> Here, more than 2 years down the road...I've yet to come across a HO that knows or has heard anything about RRP.
> 
> BTW
> ...


Come over to the dark side... We have cookies.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Would I be able to say "*****"?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Would I be able to say "*****"?


 
well, thanks Steve for keeping this thread on topic






you hurt my gd feelings






again


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

The internet isn't a good place to display sensitivenuss.

BTW
If you look closely, daArch played Tonto in this episode.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> The internet isn't a good place to display sensitivenuss.
> 
> BTW
> If you look closely, daArch played Tonto in this episode.


 
True, but you were the ranger


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

True.

Ok then , I'm sorry.

I'm sorry I Hi-yo silvered away your thread


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll get over it


eventually


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what about the GMO that make up the "cereal"??


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

nEighter said:


> what about the GMO that make up the "cereal"??


 
exactly:notworthy:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> Like training some stubborn dog breeds, you have to _hit them over the head with a 2 x 4 just to get their attention_


_
_ 
Oh oh you're really pushin it now !


----------

